# question about Weight gain



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi everyone i weigh about 150 so i went out and bought a weight gain drink, I was wondering when i should drink this stuff, early in the morning, or right before or after i work out or whatever?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, you didn't say what kind of build you were, how old, what you weight range should be?  Weight gain drinks I don't think are necessary unless your ribs show.  Just eat normal calories for your age, weight, around 1500 - 2000 depending.  And eat good carbs-vegetables, fruits, whole grain;  protein, dairy in proportion.  If you have a strenuous workout though, you can take a protein/mineral replenisher afterwards but don't try to chunk up on them.  I just got fat.  And fat is not good.  TW


----------



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

lol im sorry i guess i should be more specific, im 16 years old  and  5 '9 and weigh 150 lbs im not fat at all i have 6 pack i just want to bulk up some muscle


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 2, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> lol im sorry i guess i should be more specific, im 16 years old  and  5 '9 and weigh 150 lbs im not fat at all i have 6 pack i just want to bulk up some muscle



The tried and true way is the best, exercise and diet-meaning the food you eat.  You could have a protein shake after a workout though when its a hard workout so the extra calories won't go to fat.  The protein rebuilds the muscle on your in-between rest days for that muscle group. Hard workout is relative though--it usually when I was exhausted but I'm older and unused calories go to fat alot easier.  But don't take the shakes with the additives--just natural food shakes. Soy is a good protein to look for. If your weight goes up but not bodyfat, then you are gaining muscle. TW


----------



## Gemini (Jun 2, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> lol im sorry i guess i should be more specific, im 16 years old and 5 '9 and weigh 150 lbs im not fat at all i have 6 pack i just want to bulk up some muscle


 STOP! You're not even done growing yet. PLEASE don't get into that. You're going to start something you can't finish later. Just be 16 for awhile. If you want to work out, fine. Add body mass that way, but don't start with the high calorie (add pure fat) drinks. There's nothing wrong with being "wirey". Throw that stuff in the garbage.

  I was 16 once too. I was 5' 7" 125 lbs. Built pretty much the same as you. Now I'm 46. Just my opinion.  

  Regards,


----------



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> STOP! You're not even done growing yet. PLEASE don't get into that. You're going to start something you can't finish later. Just be 16 for awhile. If you want to work out, fine. Add body mass that way, but don't start with the high calorie (add pure fat) drinks. There's nothing wrong with being "wirey". Throw that stuff in the garbage.
> 
> I was 16 once too. I was 5' 7" 125 lbs. Built pretty much the same as you. Now I'm 46. Just my opinion.
> 
> Regards,


This stuff says "low fat" all it is Is lots of protiens and Carbohydrates, is that okay?


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2005)

One thing that you need to keep in mind, is that what you can buy in the local GNC is * not * a wonder drink or pill.  It is simply a supplement.  A good place to start would be in the kitchen!  Making sure that you're eating the right meals is the #1 way to start seeing some results.  Drinking a weight gain will help, but if you're thinking that you're going to go from 150 to 200 by drinking that, I'm afraid you're incorrect.  Eat right, start off slow in the gym and gradually build up, and if something is lacking, that is where the supplements come into play, but I have to agree with Gemini on this one.  Time and patience....nothing happens overnight.

Mike


----------



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys im gonna go take that crap back and bust out a a good soy drink none of that artificial stuff 
thanks again


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 2, 2005)

This is an article about shakes vs eating real food. Its at: http://www.naturalstrength.com/nutrition/detail.asp?ArticleID=232  TW


----------



## redfang (Jun 2, 2005)

You'll gain weight naturally as you get older, I promise.  Worry about strength and not weight or bulk.  It doesn't matter how big you are, but how strong you are.  Train, strength train, the rest will take care of itself naturally.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 2, 2005)

As someone who went thru this, let me add my $.02.  When I was your age I was 5'11" 125 lbs.  All my friends were working out so I started.  I also started taking weight gaining crap.  In a little over a year I was up to 175.  By College I was 200.  It was great until I stopped working out as hard(school, work, marriage.)  I know muscle doesn't turn into fat but to look at me you may wonder!  Anyhow, enjoy being thin now, wait until you are older and then if you still want/need to bulk up, have at it.


----------



## hemi (Jun 2, 2005)

I have to agree with what the others have said. Stay away from that CRAP, Back when I was 16 I was very skinny. I was about 510 and 135lbs and I would have done anything to gain weight. I used the Joe Wielder 2500 calorie drinks but I would add ice cream or peanut butter to the blender and mix it. It was awful and made me feel like I had a brick in my stomach. I even went as far as to see my Dr. about how to gain weight. I still remember his exact words to this day. He said I promise as you get older you will gain weight At 22 I joined the USAF I was 6 tall and 145 lbs in boot camp for the first weigh in. I worked out hard and ran 2 miles a day, then by the end of Boot camp I was at 155lbs.  



Being stationed in San Antonio TX I would hit the country bars every Sat night and put down quite a few longnecks. Well that caught up with me as I got to about 165lbs and now at 32 years old I am still skinny but not to the point that it is embarrassing. I did go from wranglers size 27x36 at age 16 to 33x36 at 32 so as the Doctor said you/I will gain weight as you get older. I hated that advice back then but it is the truth.  Oh and I am not advocating drinking I was just giving an example of what I used to do.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 5, 2005)

protein drinks should be drunk about 1 or 2 hrs before excercise


----------

